# Visit to Mouldsworth Motor Museum, 27th April



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is another one of the popular *Peak Cars' Tours*

This time the tour will take you for an exiting drive through Delamere Forest and visit MOULDSWORTH Motor Museum, 6 miles east of Chester. 
At the motor museum there are more than 60 cars, motor cycles and early bicycles on display, exotic ones as well as rally cars. Spares, literature and badges can all be bought on site.

The two other great attractions of the day are:
Marbury Country Park/Gr. Budworth Reservoir and Cholmondley Castle

Entry fee is only Â£14 per person which includes coffee and biscuits at the start, an easy to follow comprehensive route book, rally type plates, a buffet at the finish and 1st and 2nd prize for the optional clue finding mission.

Please contact me for details asap: entry closes on 20


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And we have an entry from Middlesex  
but as the editor of CA NL, Peter Noad, is not on e-mail he can't post here 
So I had to do this for Peter ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: you'll have to be on your guard if you want to beat Peter in the treasure hunt!!!!
He ha s a photographic memeory 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BTTT !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now you got me lost, TTotal  ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You aint lost, you're here ! So who else is coming alomng then ????? :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone else gonna join me here cummon ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well so far there are

TTotal
Peter Noad
2 or 3 Unwins

most likely: 
Carol and Rob
John and Alan Walker
Simon S.
Alan B.
Neil B.

Any more takers??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This could be a 
WEEKEND AWAY

26th April: Visit to David Sutton's *Historic Motorsport* at Daventry: start 10:00am prompt

27th April: challenged drive through Delamere Forest and a Visit to Mouldsworth Motor Museum

Reply here,
or IM me for deatils of either, or both


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Up to the top again ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will check out the Motor Museum next week [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ps: you'll have to be on your guard if you want to beat Peter in the treasure hunt!!!!
> He ha s a photographic memeory Â 8)


But he also drives old slow bangers...so any TT will leave him behind!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aha ..thats great then Nikko you are joining us !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this place around the East Anglia region? Then I am in!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> But he also drives old slow bangers...so any TT will leave him behind!!


Unlike my _Follow the Leader Runs_ this one is more about wit and keeping your eyes peeled


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Is this place around the East Anglia region? Then I am in!! Â


I hope you didn't buy a TT just to hang around East Anglia 

So far we have:

2 TTs
S3
A6
V8
A 90
Ur-quattro
Mazda
possibly Hyundai

... will there be a 3rd TT, Vlastan???

or any other TT for that matter??

Paul, don't you have to defend your "title"??


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

East Anglia is beautiful place!! I still have lots more to visit. When I am done I will start looking elsewhere!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I did the drive yesterday in brilliant sunshine (1st attempt at sorting tulip diagrames)

1st stop at Marbury, Great Budworth Mere  brilliant place!!
2nd stop at the motor museum: most interesting
3rd stop at Cholmondley Castle: very impressive ;D

Before yesterday I didn't know any of these places!

Still have to sort the run back to "the buffet finish"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Anyone else gonna join me here cummon ?


This looks like a 
VERY EXCLUSIVE MEET of the
LORD and LADY of the RINGS ;D ;D
Nothing wrong with that, but ...

How about this *whiTTe!* TT car, Mayur and Nicky??


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We are thinking about it but its a long drive for the Wakettes and lots of meets coming up which are getting expensive... :-/

Lakes cruise is going to be a biggy plus my windscreen cracked today! :'(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well if you ask nicely I might let you twist my arm Wak: I can always put up a tent in the back garden or, if you will get along with our cat, Â you may camp anywhere in the house Â  ;D
Just bring some sleeping bags along.

See you at Historic Motorsport then on the 26th April (no charge) and then you come "up north" Â for the drive 
BTW: kids are half price

Sorry to hear about your windscreen: another stress fracture??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

3 TTs so far ;D (plus others)

Any more takers


----------

